# Looking for a knife, under $80



## pinkfreud65 (Jun 13, 2016)

Like the title says. Probably would benefit from a stainless most as I frequently have guests and worry they may ruin something they have no knowledge about. I'd like a Gyuto, 240mm, under $80. I'd be willing to spend a little more to get a beginner set of stones also, if they could be recommended. So, yeah, I'm looking for something good in this price range. Please let me know your thoughts!


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

So is the $80 the budget for the gyuto only? How much for stones?


----------



## pinkfreud65 (Jun 13, 2016)

foody518 said:


> So is the $80 the budget for the gyuto only? How much for stones?


Yeah. I'd like to keep gyuto under $80 and stones...under $30? I dont need stones asap, but in a few months I'd like to have them. Whatever is a good starting set for a decent price.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

With ~$30 for stones you can go two ways with it - one combo stone, like for example medium/fine 1k/6k grit, or one more or less normal sized medium stone. What knives will you be sharpening?


----------



## pinkfreud65 (Jun 13, 2016)

foody518 said:


> With ~$30 for stones you can go two ways with it - one combo stone, like for example medium/fine 1k/6k grit, or one more or less normal sized medium stone. What knives will you be sharpening?


Just the gyuto I buy, and a cheap srt I got for a wedding gift.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Well, pick which way you prefer to go with that $30 - You can get a King combination 1k/6k or 800/4k for that price, or I know on ebay you can get a Naniwa Gouken 1k normal sized or King Neo 800 normal sized for a hair over 30. There's also this combo stone from JKI https://www.japaneseknifeimports.co...d-combo-stones/products/1000-3000-combo-stone


----------



## pinkfreud65 (Jun 13, 2016)

foody518 said:


> Well, pick which way you prefer to go with that $30 - You can get a King combination 1k/6k or 800/4k for that price, or I know on ebay you can get a Naniwa Gouken 1k normal sized or King Neo 800 normal sized for a hair over 30. There's also this combo stone from JKI https://www.japaneseknifeimports.co...d-combo-stones/products/1000-3000-combo-stone


Ok, wow, thanks! I'll lok into getting one of those soon! as for the gyuto, what do you suggest?


----------



## jc57 (Jan 3, 2017)

The Richmond Artifex AEB-L 240mm gyuto is on close-out for $75.  It's a stainless mono steel knife that was made by Lamson & Goodnow as a house brand for CKTG.  I have the 210mm version and the paring knife from that product line.

They are a little thick behind the edge but for me that makes it a good beater knife, which sounds like what you are looking for.  It's a competent kitchen knife that doesn't take a lot of care.

For an even better deal, they are selling the Richmond Artifex SAB 250mm AEB-L for $55 right now.  Pretty much the same knife but with more of a Sabatier profile, so a little higher tip.

If you want to use a water stone, get a decent King combo stone, and pick up a $20 pink stone fixer for stone flattening and you're good to go.

Other options are the venerable Victorinox Fibrox Pro Chef's knife, though those only come in 8" versions, or the Wusthof Pro Chef's knife which comes in 8", 10", and 12" versions.  I am not personally familiar with either of those two.  Both are about $40.  For the softer German steels, I'd personally sharpen on a Norton India IB8 Combo oil stone (about $25) and maybe finish on a hard Arkansas or just strop on leather if you are on a budget.

You can also find a Tojiro DP 240mm for about $65.  They are VG-10 stainless steel.  I haven't used one but they are frequently recommended.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

The Artifex 240mm AEB-L I've seen has a terrible hole in the edge in front of the heel. And is a bit chunky. There might be reasons they are having to closeout this line to get em moved out. And the ones I've seen give me reasons not to recommend them to beginners to better knives (especially if the point is to actually experience a better knife) and especially beginners to sharpening.

You could probably put a 20-25 degrees per side edge on a Tojiro DP to make it beefy and it would still probably cut better than the Artifex.

Keep a Victorinox Fibrox with a toothy edge for the guests.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

^^ by the above 'beginners to sharpening' I'm referring to issues that beginning sharpeners won't necessarily know how to solve (reprofiling, thinning, taking down huge shoulders) and also time and energy needed on coarse stones, and refinishing after thinning.


----------



## jc57 (Jan 3, 2017)

foody518 said:


> ^^ by the above 'beginners to sharpening' I'm referring to issues that beginning sharpeners won't necessarily know how to solve (reprofiling, thinning, taking down huge shoulders) and also time and energy needed on coarse stones, and refinishing after thinning.


This is certainly a reasonable comment. I consider myself to be an adequate sharpener and I have a fairly broad range of sharpening tools so the Richmond AEB-L blade is not a challenge for me to thin or sharpen. I bought the ones I have because they were affordable, and I wanted something in a simple mono-steel.

I am sure there are plenty of other options.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Its cheap because it is a project knife. You need spend equipment, skill, and time to fix it


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

My vote in your price range is to go for tojiro dp


----------



## pinkfreud65 (Jun 13, 2016)

From what I've seen, it a good competition between the Tojiro DP, and a Fujiwara. Thoughts on these two?


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

PinkFreud65 said:


> From what I've seen, it a good competition between the Tojiro DP, and a Fujiwara. Thoughts on these two?


IIRC @LennyD had a pretty involved thread on effectively this topic http://www.cheftalk.com/t/63213/toj...d-budget-entry-level-intro-to-japanese-knives . It's an older thread, but the entry-level range of choices hasn't changed all that much. The 150-250$ or so range is really what's blown up in terms of variety as compared to what was available 6 years ago


----------



## pinkfreud65 (Jun 13, 2016)

I think the Tojiro DP would suit me best. I can have a decent knife to start, then as I become more proficient at sharpening I can use the DP to its fullest potential. Eventually getting into some higher end knives.


----------



## vic cardenas (Nov 11, 2012)

Consider the Fujiwara FKM 240mm. I've bought a few of these for gifts and they are great knives. Only $3 over your budget...

http://www.chefknivestogo.com/fufkmgy24.html

Or, consider the 210mm version if you are concerned about guest use. I find that many people complain about how "big" my 240mm Gyutos are.


----------



## lennyd (Dec 3, 2010)

foody518 said:


> IIRC @LennyD
> had a pretty involved thread on effectively this topic http://www.cheftalk.com/t/63213/toj...d-budget-entry-level-intro-to-japanese-knives . It's an older thread, but the entry-level range of choices hasn't changed all that much. The 150-250$ or so range is really what's blown up in terms of variety as compared to what was available 6 years ago


Wow 6 years already!

Still good info, and been paying it forward as thanks to all the good help from that thread and all that posted.

If it's any help I did hold onto the original DP petty, and FKM 240 gyuto, but have sold off and replaced the santoku. The other DP in various configurations I got later as gifts are still being enjoyed by their owners who were not as strongly bitten the j knife bug and did not add to or change them.

Still would have pretty much the same opinions as I had back then.


----------



## pinkfreud65 (Jun 13, 2016)

I think I'll like the F&F of the Fujiwara better. I'll let yall know what I end up with and how I like it!


----------



## pinkfreud65 (Jun 13, 2016)

Question...if I bump my price range up to $150 max...what knife would you all recommend? I really like WA handles.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Still full stainless as a requirement?


----------



## wens (Feb 9, 2014)

PinkFreud65 said:


> Question...if I bump my price range up to $150 max...what knife would you all recommend? I really like WA handles.


Gesshin uraku stainless.


----------



## pinkfreud65 (Jun 13, 2016)

No, stainless is not required. I'll check out the Gesshin.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

The guests are going to be kept away from this one? XD
I gifted the Uraku 240mm stainless to my S.O last last holidays. It's a fine knife. The description of it at JKI is very much what it is. Superior toughness compared to Tojiro DP, and edge retention is not bad either. Suitable choice for someone to step up into good knives


----------



## pinkfreud65 (Jun 13, 2016)

foody518 said:


> The guests are going to be kept away from this one? XD
> I gifted the Uraku 240mm stainless to my S.O last last holidays. It's a fine knife. The description of it at JKI is very much what it is. Superior toughness compared to Tojiro DP, and edge retention is not bad either. Suitable choice for someone to step up into good knives


Haha. Yes, the guests will be kept away! 
I'll look into this, thanks! ARE there any advantages to SS over high carbon?


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Rust resistance, may be the more appropriate choice when dealing with lots of acidic/reactive foods, less need for immediate cleaning. I take a stainless knife with me when prepping away from home.

Knives of the kind we're talking about are 'high carbon', whether stainless or not.

Here is an example comparison of a stainless vs 'carbon' steel http://zknives.com/knives/steels/steelgraph.php?nm=V2C, vg10&hrn=1&gm=0


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Gesshin Uraku as recommended above

JNS sometimes has sales, keep an eye on this guy http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/itinomonn-kasumi-240mm-wa-gyuto/ amazing performance for the price. Quite thin behind the edge so use with some care and attentiveness

Make sure to toggle currency to USD. It'll be under $150 during February's sale. https://knifewear.com/collections/masakage-yuki/products/masakage-yuki-gyuto-240mm

For a twist - the Suien VC cleaver, monosteel carbon, $160 http://www.japanesechefsknife.com/ChineseCleaver.html


----------



## pinkfreud65 (Jun 13, 2016)

Wow!! the ITINOMONN KASUMI looks amazing, especially the price!  have you any experience with this knife? Any pics of it now? Also...VAT? Da hell is that? LOL 

The masakage is beautiful, but looks a bit out of my price range.

The cleaver looks neat, buuut...I don't think it would be too good for me. Lol


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Don't worry about VAT. You'll pay the excl. VAT price shipped to the US

The Yuki will be 15% off the current price of around ~$170 (toggle USD!) come February. May have to tack on a stone or sticker or something for free shipping with that discount though

Awww...they're fun!


----------



## pinkfreud65 (Jun 13, 2016)

foody518 said:


> Don't worry about VAT. You'll pay the excl. VAT price shipped to the US
> The Yuki will be 15% off the current price of around ~$170 (toggle USD!) come February. May have to tack on a stone or sticker or something for free shipping with that discount though
> Awww...they're fun!


Between the Yuki and the Kasumi, what would you recommend and why? I think the Yuki looks much better. have you any experience with either one?


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I have the itinomonn kasumi (v2) and the semi stainless version. They are fantastic cutters. I find the handles very comfortable, they are bigger than other wa handles by 10-15% maybe.

No exp with the masakage yuki but I found this review with more pictures. It looks like a thicker heavier kind of knife http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/24101-Review-Masakage-Yuki-240-Gyuto

I don't think you could go wrong either way and the stainless cladding will help it not rust.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

PinkFreud65 said:


> Between the Yuki and the Kasumi, what would you recommend and why? I think the Yuki looks much better. have you any experience with either one?


I have 270mm gyuto for both. Itinomonn Kasumi V2 on the left, Yuki on the right. Not the most flattering lighting and angle this time, apologies.





  








20170122_190459.jpg




__
foody518


__
Jan 23, 2017








Between the two-

-Both are stainless clad over carbon core steel

-Both sharpen easily

-Yuki's profile is curvier while the Itinomonn's is flatter

-Itinomonn will perform better on hard dense stuff like thick carrots, root vegetables. If that's a huge part of your regular cutting this can help a lot. It's the more performance oriented of the two in general. Take some extra care in initial usage until you get a feel for your technique and how it works with this knife

-The look of the Yuki should be more easily maintained over time. Maybe easier to thin over time as well with the wide bevel and the clearly defined shinogi line.

-Yuki is probably more durable and will have a more resilient and easier to follow initial edge bevel. Maybe the safer one to start with.

On that review link - Edge retention lasting for five months? If I had to use only this knife for 5 months I'd be crying for a stone before then.

Still don't really understand what is constituting as a 'workhorse' style knife. I hadn't thought of the Yuki as beefy or anything, and I certainly have thicker gyuto, though the Itinomonn is thinner behind the edge. The grind and performance of the Itinomonn could believably belong to a $300+ knife.


----------

